# Making wine in one week?



## Savana123 (Nov 24, 2010)

I know it is not possible when you see this as a title until and unless you come to know that it is possible. Like, some people dont prefer homemade wine as it is not that safe but, it is not like that. The method shows that the wine cane be made within 7 days and not more. All it needs to require is proper alcohol content (i.e. ethanol). 

I would like to know is there any recipe for making fast wine in the time span of 7 days?? and if yes then what are the steps for it.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 24, 2010)

Savana123 said:


> I know it is not possible when you see this as a title until and unless you come to know that it is possible. Like, some people dont prefer homemade wine as it is not that safe but, it is not like that. The method shows that the wine cane be made within 7 days and not more. All it needs to require is proper alcohol content (i.e. ethanol).
> 
> I would like to know is there any recipe for making fast wine in the time span of 7 days?? and if yes then what are the steps for it.



A drinkable wine in 7 days.... Not happening. 
3 P's young grasshopper!


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

Not gonna happen.
Now if the primary is done in a week that does not mean the wine is drinkable. 
Technically it is wine once alcohol has replaced the sugars.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 24, 2010)

Ohhh you high-brow wine makers are such doubters. If the lad wants wine in 7 days, he's gettin wine in 7 days (8 actually). The recipe and process in detail is available at this link. Enjoy the fruits of your labor. 
WINE IN 8 DAYS


----------



## cpfan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wine Kitz stores in Canada have been selling a 7-day accelerator pack. (Not sure if it is still available, as I have no real interest in it.) It is designed to work with kits, but probably could be used with non-kit wines. Although clearing a non-kit wine might take longer. Not sure about US availablility.

I personally think that making many kits in the right conditions (esp warm temperatures), and the right procedures could be done in 2 weeks to bottling.

*BUT*, and I emphasize *BUT*, that doesn't mean that the wine is ready to drink then. But that won't stop people from drinking it (or kill them or make them sick - unless they drink too much).

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2010)

That accelerator is othing but Turbo Yeast Im pretty sure and Ive used that for another purpose, it does work supper fast and canalso reach abv's of about 22% but man does it leave a taste with it also. I would never use it again! Can you make wine in 7-8 days, yes but it aint going to be clear. You can typiacally ferm most most in that time frame but it will just be finishing fermenting and not even begin to clear.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 24, 2010)

closetwine said:


> A drinkable wine in 7 days.... Not happening.
> 3 P's young grasshopper!



OMG, I agree with closetwine . ! week is not long enough to soften, rack, and clarify wine. Impossible!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dugger (Nov 24, 2010)

Liquor Quik also produces an accelerator - AcceleVIN - which contains " a special blend of EC -1118 wine yeast mixed with 3 different nutrient salts and vitamins and minerals " . It also contains clearing agents and when you use all this with the kit yeast and clearing agents you purportedly get fermentation done in 5 days and clearing in 2 days. Ready to bottle after 7 days!
It is recommended for low end kits and fruit kits and does say that the wine is ready to drink but will improve with age. 
I haven't used one but may try it out of curiosity the next time I make a mist kit.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Nov 25, 2010)

I taste my fruit wines every evening when I stir them, and I have had ferment done in 7 days.........drinkable.........questionable for sure......interesting how the wine goes from sweet to almost sour

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder or Taste in this instance


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 25, 2010)

I think if I was hard pressed for a bottle of wine with holiday dinner, The corner store sells Boons Farm that would taste better than a 1 week wine. Not trying to slam anyone, but been there-done that. Buy the cheap stuff for dinner and let the good stuff age.


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 25, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Ohhh you high-brow wine makers are such doubters. If the lad wants wine in 7 days, he's gettin wine in 7 days (8 actually). The recipe and process in detail is available at this link. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.
> WINE IN 8 DAYS



Oh thanks a ton buddy and I will definitely make this out. I believe in trying out different things and this is one which is included in my list. I just want to ask can I use some other fruit instead of oranges here??


----------



## abefroman (Nov 25, 2010)

You can have alcohol in 1 week, you definitely won't have the best tasting product, and it would even be hit or miss that you'd get something drinkable/enjoyable.


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am agree with what you have written here abefroman but, I feel one should know everything and I like to learn and experiment !!!!

I know and do understand wine making is not that easy but, you can make out something not that good but somewhere related.


----------



## Whiffogrape (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen or tried this "wine in a week" product? 

Their website is listed under the name WineinaWeek.

I know there are other five to ten day wine kits out there, but are mainly in the UK and Europe. This is one of the first I've seen in the US, and I think it's new to the market this year.


----------



## robie (Sep 12, 2011)

You can add Everclear to Welche's grape juice and get what some might call wine. That is, if zero acid content, flabby wine is not an issue for you.

Ha! I think I tasted it at the last wine club meeting in my city. 
It was really bad!


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2011)

Whiffogrape said:


> Has anyone seen or tried this "wine in a week" product?
> 
> Their website is listed under the name WineinaWeek.
> 
> I know there are other five to ten day wine kits out there, but are mainly in the UK and Europe. This is one of the first I've seen in the US, and I think it's new to the market this year.



Two words
"It's CRAP"

Also called 48hr wine


----------



## zymurgyman (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll just add this and no more...I can turn 5 gallons of any fruit juice into a drinkable safe Beveridge Using rawcut potatoes raw white rice 1lb of liquified sugar per gallon 8oz of honey and a controlled temp. Of 77degrees f ......the secret is the mason jar of 25 th generation bacteria starter .....it is possible.....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 23, 2012)

Why not try dragon blood? Ferments in just under 7 days, one to clear if you are lucky and BAM!!! drink it!


----------



## brandywine (Mar 1, 2013)

Winemaking Masters - do not read, you will not like what I'm about to say...

Yes it is possible to make wine in a week. I have done it and it was actually pretty good. I used organic grape juice, orange zest, tiny bit of sugar, and baker's yeast...

Primary fermentation for 2 days - secondary with an airlock for the remaining 5 - when the bubbles stopped, I removed the airlock and let it open up in a decanter for half an hour.

I only made a liter-worth because I wasn't sure how it would turn out. But it was drinkable - not clear, obviously, but drinkable... 

What i would do differently is refridgerate for several hours then let warm up to room temperature, THEN decanter... Try it out... you might be surprised by what you come up with...


----------



## nbwii (Mar 1, 2013)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Ohhh you high-brow wine makers are such doubters. If the lad wants wine in 7 days, he's gettin wine in 7 days (8 actually). The recipe and process in detail is available at this link. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.
> WINE IN 8 DAYS




ROFLMAO I just read that recipe. OMG Savana are you still alive?!?!?! LOL


----------



## deboard (Mar 1, 2013)

One week wine - my guess is that humans can acquire a taste for just about anything if they drink it enough and it doesn't kill them! I mean, the romans aged white wine in clay pots until it oxidized to a deep brown color, and then considered it fine wine, even wrote books about it. Having tasted oxidized wine I don't know how they could possibly love it, but you know if you keep telling yourself it's great it eventually is right?


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 1, 2013)

You could take a big Ol' Swig.... but you know what happens when you drink too much yeast right? Backdoor Trots A La Mode


----------



## saramc (Mar 2, 2013)

Savana123 said:


> I know it is not possible when you see this as a title until and unless you come to know that it is possible. Like, some people dont prefer homemade wine as it is not that safe but, it is not like that. The method shows that the wine cane be made within 7 days and not more. All it needs to require is proper alcohol content (i.e. ethanol).
> 
> I would like to know is there any recipe for making fast wine in the time span of 7 days?? and if yes then what are the steps for it.



There are many products out there, like http://e-z-caps.com/ & they say you can make alcohol in three days. I admit to having used their product. I make a killer quick and carbonated bluepom 'wine'. Comes in handy for my son's young and tasteless crowd...but I am working on them!!

I particularly laughed at a pruno making escapade gone horribly wrong when prison inmates used raw potatoes which it turned out were contaminated with botulism. They all ended up in the hospital.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2013)

I take it back, you can make wine in 7 days, it all depends on your definition of wine... 

I know that in some countries (Germany and Austria, for example) they do consume wine that is still fermenting. Called either Federweiss or Sturm, this is a semi-sweet, very yeasty, low-alcohol wine where the yeast is not quite finished fermenting (sturm meaning "storm" in english is meant to describe the bubbling action of the yeast). 

I have had the chance to try some and must say it is rather good as a stand alone beverage (much like a hard cider). By the tecnical definition, I guess you should consider it wine since it is a fermented fruit product. Total time to create a batch of this is 5 to 6 days.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 4, 2013)

When my Husband and I were in Austria on Embassy Duty we used to get sturm it was really good. We also got something called Most (sp) it was also good. Not really sure where it came from in the process though. I can tell you they both would sneak up on you if you weren't careful. Thank God the Hurrigers were right around the corner from where we lived.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2013)

ShelleyDickison said:


> When my Husband and I were in Austria on Embassy Duty we used to get sturm it was really good. We also got something called Most (sp) it was also good. Not really sure where it came from in the process though. I can tell you they both would sneak up on you if you weren't careful. Thank God the Hurrigers were right around the corner from where we lived.


 
Yes, but sturm is not nearly as bad as still wine! 

It comes in that part of the process where you are anywhere from 1 to 6% residual sugar. Just scoop it out of the primary and have at it.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

Noticed they called it pruno, so I looked that up on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruno


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 4, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Noticed they called it pruno, so I looked that up on Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruno



Lol. I wonder what a "bum smuggled" pack of Lalvin goes for?


----------



## willymuff2 (Mar 14, 2013)

im making wine like this, using grapefruit juice , 4 cartons, sugar and yeast and after a week the wine does get me drunk but its not finished yet look up my thread int he beginners wine forum " making wine the easy way " 
you can still taste the sugars infused with the alcohol so i know this isnt as strong as it can get yet but its still nice to drink and get you tipsy on a glasss lol


----------



## phineascoates (Mar 14, 2013)

Making wine for just one week I think it content for many definition, it also the process of winemaking begins with the grapes. Make The winemaking process described above can be done by anyone who has the garage space and a couple thousand dollars worth of winemaking equipment. Even high-quality plastic buckets may be used for the fermentation stages.


----------



## wpt-me (Mar 15, 2013)

Kilju anyone ??

Bill


----------

